# Nolvasan



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

Does anyone use the disinfectant Nolvasan, in there drinking water? I have read that one teaspoon per gallon promotes a good environment for gut bacteria. If so, how often do you use it?


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

redleg23 said:


> Does anyone use the disinfectant Nolvasan, in there drinking water? I have read that one teaspoon per gallon promotes a good environment for gut bacteria. If so, how often do you use it?


When I started with my first pair I used Nolvasan. I still have at my loft. The product seamed to work well. I never had and complaints from my birds  I now use Primalac. The container last MUCH longer.


----------



## Remarc Lofts (Nov 13, 2007)

Nolvasan is a disinfectant. The concept of using it in the drinking water is much like the use of chlorine in some city water supplies. Using it in pigeon water helps to prevent any transfer of disease from one pigeon to another. If you are looking for beneficial intestinal benefit try probiotics like Primalac.


----------



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

My previous roommate had a parrot which got his beak broken by another parrot. The avian vet surgically fixed it, then had her use Nolvasan in the drinking water. I don't know the concentration though. Nolvasan is the brand name for chlorhexidine. Just in case you want to price shop.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

redleg23 said:


> Does anyone use the disinfectant Nolvasan, in there drinking water? I have read that one teaspoon per gallon promotes a good environment for gut bacteria. If so, how often do you use it?


Nolvasan is a disinfectant that kills bacteria so it does not promote good gut bacteria, it does prevent bacteria from poop from getting into the water and getting the bird sick, (main way birds get sick). Apple Cider Vinegar promotes the good gut environment and probotics add good gut bacteria into the water or feed, depends on how you use it. Once a week I add probiotics to the feed and ACV to the water. 

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

_Just keep in mind_ if you do use Nolvasan - There is 2 types. "Disinfectant" and "Scrub". You want the "disinfectant", NOT "scrub"
"Scrub" is used *externally* for surgery prep or cleaning *external wounds* It's a thicker consistency and will foam up.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

We use it once a week as part of our program. We find it to be beneficial and have had no ill effects on breeding or performance in the races. We follow up with Probiotics after using. It is highly acidic which is what prevents the bacteria growth.


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

I have read about primalac. Where do you purchase it? I know it is used in moyers purgrain pigeon pellets but, my feed store doesn't carry the pellets.


----------



## Remarc Lofts (Nov 13, 2007)

You have to order it direct from the supplier, www.primalac.com


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

What is the size and price? Is it economical?


----------

